# Suggestions for a Carry Case For Multiple Portable Hard Drives Only



## Bluthunder (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I approach this forum with a great sense of hope. I have a very peculiar problem: Presently I own seven portable external hard drives amounting to worth 7TB of data. Being a college student, I often have to carry all of them in my laptop bag, from one place to another, which makes traveling very inconvenient.So, I desperately want a carry case which can hold all of the seven hard drives along with their cables, in a secure manner.Moreover, as i have two more years before I Graduate, i think a few more hard drives shall be required soon.
Please help me find a suitable solution!
I searched the net, but the closest I could find was this:
Amazon.com: Drive Carrying Case, A Hard-shelled Waterproof Case for Transporting Up To 10 St: Electronics
Please let me know if any purchase from India is available, as international purchases are hefty.I presently live in Udaipur, Rajasthan.
Thanks a Ton in advance!


----------

